# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ισμήνη [Sea Nymph, S.Raissis, Ismene, Helly, Marigo, Irini]

## Nicholas Peppas

Η αγγελια αυτη ειναι απο τις 20 Ιουνιου 1907, μολις ειχε ελθει το *Ισμηνη* στην Ελλαδα! Αποδεικνυει την υπαρξη ενος αγνωστου πρωτου πλοιοκτητου, του _Γεωργιου Γρωμανν_, πριν το πλοιο περασει στην εταιρεια _McDowall & Barbour

_19070620 Ismene.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ISMENE and AFOVOS Part 2_
> 
>  In 1927 (not 1928 as noted in Miramar, etc), _Ismene_ was bought by _Yannoulatos_ and became _Afovos_ 
> .................
> And here is an ad from June 25, 1927 showing her in the routes Chios, Mytilene and then Chalkida, Volos, Thessaloniki teh same week!
>  .....


Για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα στις αρχες του 1927, το πλοιο *Ισμηνη* ανηκε στην Βολιωτικη _Ατμοπλοια Αξελου_. Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 28 Ιανουαριου και 17 Φεβρουαριου 1927

19270128 Ismene.jpg

19270217 Ismene.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα στις αρχες του 1927, το πλοιο *Ισμηνη* ανηκε στην Βολιωτικη _Ατμοπλοια Αξελου_. Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 28 Ιανουαριου και 17 Φεβρουαριου 1927
> 
> 19270128 Ismene.jpg
> 
> 19270217 Ismene.jpg





> Η αγγελια αυτη ειναι απο τις 20 Ιουνιου 190, μολις ειχε ελθει το *Ισμηνη* στην Ελλαδα! Αποδεικνυει την υπαρξη ενος αγνωστου πρωτου πλοιοκτητου, του _Γεωργιου Γρωμανν_, πριν το πλοιο περασει στην εταιρεια _McDowall & Barbour_
> 
> 19070620 Ismene.jpg


Το ΙΣΜΗΝΗ του Γεωργιου Γρωμανν (ή με λατινικά Grohman) ήταν διαφορετικό πλοίο. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1878 ως το φορτηγό SEA NYMPH και όταν περιήλθε σε έλληνες το 1906 μετονομάστηκε Σ.ΡΑΪΣΣΗΣ. Το 1907 το πήρε ο Γρώμανν που ήταν ο διευθυντής των γαλλικών μεταλλείων Σερίφου και Λαυρίου, και το ονόμασε ΙΣΜΗΝΗ δίνοντας του το όνομα της γυναίκας του. 
Γύρω στο 1919 το πλοίο πέρασε στα χέρια της Ανατολικής Ατμοπλοϊας Θαλ. Μεταφορών του Α. Κάπαρη, ενώ πιθανώς να πέρασε και από την Ατμ. Βαγιάνη. 
Αργότερα πέρασε στα χέρια της Ατμοπλοϊας Στάμου Αξελού και το 1931 σε κάποιους αδελφούς Φούσκα.
Βυθίστηκε το Σεπτέμβριο του 1944 στο Γαύριο από αεροπορικό βομβαρδισμό και ενώ είχε πέσει στα χέρια των γερμανών που το είχαν μετονομάσει HELLY.

και το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το Lloyd's Register
ismene 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ενδιαφερον

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα επρεπε να φταιξεις ενα καινουριο θεμα και να μεταφερεις αυτα για το μικρο πλοιο *Ισμηνη* εκει. Βεβαια ηταν και επιβατηγο οπως δειχνουν τα δρομολογια του Αξελου. Οσο για τον Φουσκα, καπου το εχω δει το ονομα αλλα δεν θυμουμαι τιποτε τωρα

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και το πρώτο Ισμήνη απέκτησε το "σπίτι" του, ας δούμε και ένα ατυχηματάκι που είχε το Μάϊο του 1908. 

ISMENE 5-08.jpg

Σχετικά με το τέλος του πλοίου, υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία _εδώ_. Ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης γράφει σχετικά:




> Σχετικά με το ΕΛΛΗ από το βιβλίο του ΝΤΟΥΝΗ Αʼ τόμος στην σελίδα 216 αναφέρει τα εξής στοιχεία :
> 
> ΕΛΛΗ 
> Δεξαμενόπλοιο ατμόπλοιο ΕΛΛΗ (πρώην ΙΣΜΗΝΗ, πρ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ ΡΑΪΣΗΣ, πρ. SEA NYMPH), νηολογίου Πειραιώς 99, 
> ολικ. χωρητ. 314 κόρων και καθ. 129 κόρων, μήκους 120 ποδών, ναυπηγήσεως του 1878 στα ναυπηγεία LESLIE AND CO. του NEWCASTLE. Εκινείτο με δικύλινδρη παλινδρομική μηχανή με ιπποδύναμη 49 ΝΗΡ και ανήκε στο Σταμάτιο Αξελό.
> Το πλοίο το Σεπτέμβριο του 1944, ευρισκόμενο στο Γαύριο της ¶νδρου με πλοίαρχο το Γεώργιο Καλαφάτη, 
> βομβαρδίστηκε από αγγλικό αεροπλάνο και βυθίστηκε με αποτέλεσμα να απολεστεί ο λιπαντής Θεόδωρος Τρεχαντήρας 
> και να τραυματιστεί ο πλοίαρχος. 
> Tο πλοίο έμφορτο με 250 τόνους πετρέλαιο, 15 τόνους πυρομαχικά και 3 μοτοσικλέτες, 
> ...


Αν και o δύτης στο theabyss επιμένει πως είναι το ΕΛΛΗ, προσωπικά θεωρώ οτι το ναυάγιο που εντοπίστηκε στο Κόρθι δεν είναι αυτό και οτι ο Ντούνης έχει δίκιο που αναφέρει το Γαύριο. Εξάλλου υπάρχει και σχετική φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ναυάγιο στο Γαύριο, όπου οι πιτσιρικάδες πηγαίναν και το χρησιμοποιούσαν για να κάνουν μακροβούτια!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mιας και το πρώτο Ισμήνη απέκτησε το "σπίτι" του, ας δούμε και ένα ατυχηματάκι που είχε το Μάϊο του 1908. 
> 
> ISMENE 5-08.jpg
> 
> ......


Πολυ ωραια πραγματα... Παρετηρησες το δευτερο ονομα *Σεριφος* (Ι*σμηνη-Σεριφος* οπως στο *Σιφνος-Ευβοια*του Σερπιερη);

Αμ δεν πηγες στην επομενη ημερα να διαβασεις τις περιπετειες του Ισμηνη−Σεριφος.... Εξω απο την Χαλκιδα στις 15 Μαιου 1908

19080515 Ismini.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα στις αρχες του 1927, το πλοιο *Ισμηνη* ανηκε στην Βολιωτικη _Ατμοπλοια Αξελου_. Εδω δρομολογια απο τις 28 Ιανουαριου και 17 Φεβρουαριου 1927
> 
> 19270128 Ismene.jpg
> 
> 19270217 Ismene.jpg


Και εδω μια ανακοινωση στις 12 Μαιου 1927 οταν το πλοιο δεν ηταν πια στα χερια της _Ατμοπλοιας Αξελου_ αλλα απλως πρακτορευοταν απο τον Αχη.. Ισως λιγο πριν απο το τελος του σαν επιβατηγο

19270512 Ismini.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .......
> 
> Αν και o δύτης στο theabyss επιμένει πως είναι το ΕΛΛΗ, προσωπικά θεωρώ οτι το ναυάγιο που εντοπίστηκε στο Κόρθι δεν είναι αυτό και οτι ο Ντούνης έχει δίκιο που αναφέρει το Γαύριο. Εξάλλου υπάρχει και σχετική φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ναυάγιο στο Γαύριο, όπου οι πιτσιρικάδες πηγαίναν και το χρησιμοποιούσαν για να κάνουν μακροβούτια!


Διαβαστε και αυτο που βρηκα εδω http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=3651.0



> Εντοπιστηκε και ταυτοποιηθηκε απο ομαδα δυτων νοτιοανατολικα της Ανδρου και σε βαθος −28 μετρων το δεξαμενοπλοιο ατμοπλοιο ΕΛΛΗ που βυθιστηκε απο βομβαρδισμο αγγλικων αεροπλανων Beaughfighter  τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1944.
> Το επιταγμενο απο τους Γερμανους βαπορι(πρωην ΙΣΜΗΝΗ, ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΟΣ ΡΑΙΣΗΣ, SEA NYMPH) ηταν φορτωμενο με 250 τονους πετρελαιου,50 τονους πυρομαχικων και 3 μοστοσυκλετες.Κατα την επιθεση σκοτωθηκε ο λιπαντης και τραυματιστηκε ο πλοιαρχος και οι 2 Ελληνες.
> Συμφωνα με τα μεχρι σημερα στοιχεια το βαπορι ηταν βυθισμενο στο Γαυριο της Ανδρου αλλα οπως πολλες πληροφοριες κατα την διαρκεια πολεμου δεν ειναι ακριβης ετσι και σε αυτη την περιπτωση βρεθηκε στην αλλη πλευρα του νησιου.
> Απο το ναυαγιο συμφωνα με πληροφοριες αφαιρεθηκε η υπερκατασκευη,η μηχανη και η προπελα καπου στο 1970.Το υπολοιπο σκαρι ειναι στον βυθο οπως και οι αγκυρες του.
> Ολο το καταστρωμα ειναι γεματο βαρελια καυσιμων καθως και πυρομαχικα και βληματα ολων των τυπων και διαμετρηματων κατι που πιθανον να το καθιστα επικινδυνο εστω και αν εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια.

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο, το ναυάγιο που περιγράφει ως ΕΛΛΗ ο αυτοδύτης δεν είναι το πλοίο μας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τον διορθώνει στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα και ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης.
Το ναυάγιο του ΕΛΛΗ ανελκύστηκε και ρυμουλκήθηκε γύρω στο 1952. Μέχρι τότε οι πιτσιρικάδες του λιμανιού κολυμπούσαν ως εκεί και κάνανε βουτιές από το ναυάγιο. Το τι απέγινε μετά την ανέλκυση δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο. Έχω κάποιες πληροφορίες αλλά πρέπει να τις διασταυρώσω...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a rather rare advertisement of the schedules of this ship under the name *S. Raissis* (only one year 1906-1907) from the Piraeus newspaper _Sphaira_ of August 12, 1906. The usual schedule of upper Cyclades...

19060812 S Raisis Sphaira.jpg 

Also http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/S-Sh...nymph1878.html

And from Miramar

*Name:*
SEA NYMPH
*Year:*
1878

*Type:*
Cargo ship
*Launch Date:*
14.10.78

*Flag:*
GBR
*Date of completion:*
20.11.78



*Tons:*
227
*Link:*
1491

*DWT:*

*Yard No:*
198

*Length overall:*

*Ship Design:*


*LPP:*
36.7
*Country of build:*
GBR

*Beam:*
6.3
*Builder:*
Leslie

*Material of build:*
I
*Location of yard:*
Hebburn



*Subsequent History: * 06 S.RAISSIS - 07 ISMENE - 44 HELLY
*Disposal Data: * ac/b Gavrion 9.44

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Πέτρος Νομικός αγόρασε το 1911, συνεταιρικά με τον Γ.Τσίρο, το 227 τόνων φορτηγό ΙΣΜΗΝΗ, το οποίο και χρησιμοποιήθηκε στη μεταφορά σμύριδας από τη Νάξο στη Σύρο. Ο Πέτρος Νομικός ήταν ήδη ένας επιτυχημένος εργολάβος δημοσίων και λιμενικών έργων, και είχε κατασκευάσει ένα κρηπίδωμα στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης προκειμένου να εκφορτώνεται εκεί η σμύριδα που  θα παραλάμβαναν μεγαλύτερα πλοία για μεταφορά στο εξωτερικό. Αυτό το ΙΣΜΗΝΗ ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της νεοσυσταθείσας τότε "Θηραϊκής Ατμοπλοΐας".

Ας το δούμε σε ένα συνδυασμό φωτογραφίας και σκίτσου που δημοσιεύτηκε στα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" πριν 50 περίπου χρόνια.

Image1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Υπεροχος ο συνδυασμος απο τον φιλο Ellinis με   αποτελεσμα  την ανωτερω   εξοχη    καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Στο θέμα των ιστορικών φωτογραφιών της Άνδρου ο BULKERMAN είχε ανεβάσει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία από την έκθεση "Αρόδο" που είχε γίνει στο Γαύριο. Στη φωτογραφία έχω σημειώσει σε μπλε κύκλο το ναυάγιο του ΕΛΛΗ (ΙΣΜΗΝΗ) που παρέμενε ακόμη στα αβαθή του λιμανιού.
gavrio.jpg

Επίσης σε σχέση με το παρακάτω 



> Το ναυάγιο του ΕΛΛΗ ανελκύστηκε και ρυμουλκήθηκε γύρω στο 1952. Μέχρι τότε οι πιτσιρικάδες του λιμανιού κολυμπούσαν ως εκεί και κάνανε βουτιές από το ναυάγιο. Το τι απέγινε μετά την ανέλκυση δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο. Έχω κάποιες πληροφορίες αλλά πρέπει να τις διασταυρώσω...


να προσθέσω οτι το ναυάγιο εκποιήθηκε το 1953 από τον Οργανισμό Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων στον καπετάν Π. Φραγκούλη και επισκευάστηκε ως φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΓΩ. Το 1954 πήρε το όνομα ΕΙΡΗΝΗ αλλά στις 15/9/56 βυθίστηκε στα ΝΔ της Κρήτης όταν το φορτίο χαρουπιών που μετέφερε μετατοπίστηκε. Ο Χ. Ντούνης αναφέρει στο "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες" πως τότε ήταν το πιο παλιό πλοίο των ελληνικών νηολογίων!

----------


## unique

> Νίκο, το ναυάγιο που περιγράφει ως ΕΛΛΗ ο αυτοδύτης δεν είναι το πλοίο μας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τον διορθώνει στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα και ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης.
> Το ναυάγιο του ΕΛΛΗ ανελκύστηκε και ρυμουλκήθηκε γύρω στο 1952. Μέχρι τότε οι πιτσιρικάδες του λιμανιού κολυμπούσαν ως εκεί και κάνανε βουτιές από το ναυάγιο. Το τι απέγινε μετά την ανέλκυση δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρο. Έχω κάποιες πληροφορίες αλλά πρέπει να τις διασταυρώσω...


Είμαι ένας από την παρέα των πιτσιρικάδων (5-7 ετών) που κολυμπούσαν από την αμμουδιά του λιμανιού του Γαυρίου μέχρι το ναυάγιο του Helly. Τα νερά τότε ήταν πεντακάθαρα, καμία σχέση με την τωρινή κατάσταση. Θυμάμαι ότι η μετάβαση στο πλοίο δεν ήταν εύκολη για τα παιδιά της ηλικίας μας και η ανάβαση στο κατασκουριασμένο κουφάρι ήταν πολύ επικίνδυνη, αφού είχα κοπεί όχι λίγες φορές. Το όλο εγχείρημα όπως ήταν φυσικό είχε για μένα ένα "ηρωικό" χαρακτήρα. Όταν επέστρεψα στο Γαύριο λίγο μετά την ανέλκυση του πλοίου αισθάνθηκα τεράστια απογοήτευση. Έκτοτε νοσταλγώ τους φίλους και τα κατορθώματα εκείνης της εποχής που όσα χρόνια κι αν πέρασαν θα μείνουν ανεξίτηλα χαραγμένα στο μυαλό μου. 
Αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να δημοσιεύσει ή να μου στείλει κάποια σχετική φωτογραφία θα ήμουν ευγνώμον!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αεροφωτογραφία του 1945 (από το Κτηματολόγιο) διακρίνεται το ναυάγιο του ΈΛΛΗ.

kav 1945-.jpg

Στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 1944 ο Γερμανός "Ναύαρχος Αιγαίου" μη γνωρίζοντας οτι το πλοίο είχε χτυπηθεί στο Γαύριο από τη συμμαχική αεροπορία κατέγραφε στο ημερολόγιο του: "The tanker ELLI proceeding from Syra to Chalkis has been overdue since 16 Sept., and was probably raided by partisans."

----------

